# Newby



## Ajaxx (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello everyone

Looking to bulk up a bit whilst staying slim... the holy grail... and repair a dislocated shoulder at the same time.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Erm how will you bulk and stay slim ?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ajaxx said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Looking to bulk up a bit whilst staying slim... the holy grail... and repair a dislocated shoulder at the same time.


?????????? There's a new one

I think you mean bulk up while staying lean!!!!!


----------



## camhall1992 (Apr 11, 2011)

Isn't bulking up the opposite of slim?

If you mean lean then it's not as hard as you think, just watch the unhealthy fat and carbs, do some morning cardio and stick to your programme

Cam


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Obviously the op meant lean so let's not push that typo to hard.....

It is possible to bulk whilst remaining lean but this all depends on the individuals metabolism and what there interpretation of lean is.....


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum bud


----------



## ligiahag7902 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi, I am a new member of forum. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guys!!!

__________________

watch movies online free


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm new myself and have been warmly welcomed but it might be an idea to create your own intro thread instead of jumping on somebody elses.

Welcome Ajaxx. Btw, why the name? You dutch?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum of knowledge, there's always someone that knows the answers.

View attachment 1402


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice quote on the pic Roadrunner. Welcome ajaxx


----------

